# Bitter Apple spray



## Jester966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Is bitter apple spray ok to use on clothing and furniture?
How long does it last, and how often does it need to be re-aplied?

Would it be ok to spray some on my kids' pant legs, or is that not a good idea?

Thanks


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Spraying on pants legs, clothing and furniture should be fine. I'm not sure how often it needs to be re-applied; probably depends on the brand.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I was told that stuff can also be used on furniture legs, and exposed electrical wires. (Use common sense on that one, lol!)

I've personally never used it, but I certainly know a few people with dogs that should have used it. loL!


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

It needs to be wet to work, as least for me.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've sprayed it on everything from clothing to furniture to walls to shoes to carpet to cars -- you name it, I've sprayed Grannix on it. A trainer even had us spray it on our hands to stop our puppy from mouthing us so much. It worked! I still use it occasionally as a reminder to her that she's not supposed to chew something (she's 3). The other day she walked up to an antique cabinet and started chewing on the door handle - WTH?? So while she was watching I sprayed Grannix on it. She got the point. She knows when I spray something she is not supposed to go after it again. 

I agree with Westhighlander - has to be wet to be a real deterrent. When Poca was in her molding/carpet chewing phase, I sprayed Grannix on the spots she targeted every day, sometimes several times a day. It was most effective if she saw me apply the spray. We had beige walls and carpet and it never seemed to stain. The only caveat I have would be to test the fabric if you're going to spray it on something delicate.


----------



## matthew0725 (Dec 25, 2008)

Jester966 said:


> Is bitter apple spray ok to use on clothing and furniture?
> How long does it last, and how often does it need to be re-aplied?
> 
> Would it be ok to spray some on my kids' pant legs, or is that not a good idea?
> ...


I've been curious about this stuff also, for Noels leash and for the skirt of our couch, which she seems to find irresistable... My only concern has been odor... Does this stuff make things stink? Or smell real strong? Or is it actually kind of pleasant? Or odorless entirely? 

*_completely clueless_*


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

It does have a little bit of an odor but it dissipates quickly and doesn't linger. I doubt you'd be bothered by it.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

it really depends on the dog. some dogs hate the smell/taste, while others could care less (just like citronella). i personally hate the smell, and would not want to spray it on my clothing. like most have said, it usually has to be applied a lot to keep working. however, i find it to be ridiculously overpriced. 

another things that works great is tea tree oil. at the kennel i work at, we have expensive cots that we dont want the dogs to chew on, and we spray them with tea tree oil b/c we found the bitter apple just didnt work as well. tea tree seems to last a lot longer as well.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

I spray it on my friends puppys neck so Chance doesnt bite and slobber all over it.

I spray it on my couch so he doesnt chew it. I have used it all over the place and have never had any problems. My couch is leather but I keep a blanket over the cushions because of the dogs, and I apply a few sprays every day to keep it fresh.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Bitter Apple doens't seem to phase my girls at all. They think it's a condiment.

I got some other stuff from the same shelf at PetCo that works pretty well, but you need to be using a Hazmat suit when you spray it. It's like teargas (not that I'd have any reason to know what it feels like to be teargassed.)

It's called Fooey and I don't think I'd spray it on the clothing of anybody I care about.

Here, I'll spray some on my monitor so you can see what it smells like.


----------



## libbyanddarci (Jan 2, 2009)

I have found that Bitter Apple does not work. It did for the first few licks but they keep going back to the area and now it is useless. I also talked to many friends who have also used it and they say the same thing. I have found that it works better if you can spend the time training them to understand the no command. It will be a long term solution that can be used for many things.


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

for me it worked on some surfaces, but not others. for instance it worked on some table edges that Rosie started to get interested in. once i sprayed there, she never went after it again. i also tried it on a wicker chair that i had in my room. didn't work so well there. i would wake up in the morning to little pieces of wicker all over my carpet.

*sigh*


----------



## matthew0725 (Dec 25, 2008)

RonE said:


> Here, I'll spray some on my monitor so you can see what it smells like.


Well whatever you sprayed on the monitor STINKS... or wait, it could be Noel sleeping at my feet (its nice to finally have a dog that I can blame for all my, ummm, _releases_)


----------

